# Question on Drill and Tap of Super Nova



## Donzi (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a Benelli Super Nova with a rifled slug barrel.  Coulnot get one with the scope mount on the barrel for the Super Nova.  I know some of the factory Super Nova guns are drilled and taped from the factory so I assume any of them can be done.

Anyone have any suggestions of who could do this for me in the Middle GA Area?


----------



## mike bell (Apr 8, 2008)

wow...  I thought all new guns came drilled and tapped.  See I learned something today.  Even my Mossberg 500 I bought back in 1991 was drilled and tapped.


----------



## Gun Docc (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes it can be drilled and tapped easily enough as I've done several, you have to use longer screws which reach through the plastic into the metal action rail inside the receiver which gives a rock solid mount

select a #31 drill bit ,which is the common base mount screw size of 6x48 then drill the receiver to match the base mount screw spacing 

use blue loktite on the treads of the screws and you'll be in business with a good solid mount


----------



## Donzi (Apr 18, 2008)

I decided to order a b-sqaure mount and try it out.  It is $40 so not too bad and it came with weaver mounts.  I am going to shoot it several times and if I can't get the group I want out of that and think the mount is moving I might go with the drill and tap.


Thanks

Gun Docc.


Might just say the heck with all of it and get me a T/C Prohunter with a 20gauge slug barrel


----------



## Big7 (Apr 18, 2008)

B-square mounts are very good!
I have several on rifles and one on a shotgun.

Properly installed, they are rock solid and you do not have to alter your gun. 

Like Gun Docc said, BE SURE to use only the "blue loctite", otherwise you will have a very hard time removing the small, fine
pitch screws.


----------

